
Show HN: Chrome headless support without selenium for Mink and Behat - RichardFuchs
I wrote a mink driver which communicates directly with chrome over the devtools protocol, allowing you to control chrome without selenium.<p>With chrome 59+ you can also eliminate the need for xvfb by running it headless.<p>Our behat suite of 1800 scenarios and 19000 steps takes just over 60 minutes to run in Chrome 58 with selenium and xfvb.
With chrome 60 headless it takes less than 18 minutes.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;DMore&#x2F;chrome-mink-driver<p>Any feedback and contributions would be greatly appreciated.
======
skinnymuch
Nice. Good effort. Things are going to change with headless Chrome around.

